# How do you tell if stray or not?



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

We've had a cat visiting us for the last few months, Very friendly little thing. But seems to be in or back or every other day.

OH and I have been considering taking it in, but I am afraid it could possibly be somebody's cat. How can I tell?

My neighbour has told me She sees it all the time. Everytime I see it, it looks like it is hunting for food.

What should I do?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

First take it to the vet to scan for a microchip, if she has one and it's registered... question answered. While she's there she can be screened for feline diseases and spayed to prepare her for integrating with your resident cats. WHile she's recovering you can put up TONS of fliers around the neighborhood to give the family who lost her an opportunity to find her again.

After a few weeks of fliers with no response then there you have it. A new cat.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

When Felix first arrived at my place of work, we also thought he was just passing trough. But he came more and more frequently and then he never left on his own but had to be put outside at closing time.
I also started to wonder if he has an owner somewhere, cause he wasn't acting feral. We never noticed any missing flyers posted and none of the websites that list missing pets had a cat that looked like Felix.

I took him to the vet to get him scanned - no chip, but otherwise very healthy and already sterilized! 
So I'm thinking is there a way I can find out if he has a home and make contact with the owner? I took an old leather collar from home and wrote "Owner? Please call....my number" on the collar in permanent marker.

Felix wore that collar for about a month and a half and the only people who phoned me were the neighbours on the opposite side of our office building. Two different neighbours called, always on a weekend when there was no one at the office and Felix was obviously looking for company.

That's when I knew he didn't have a home or didn't want to go back there, so I took him home and the rest is history.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

You say friendly, do you pet her, will she let you pick her up?
How is her weight? Does it look like she gets fed on a regular basis?
I wish every cat had somebody like you looking out for them. I hope it turns out you get to keep her. You would be a better caretaker for her!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Check Craigslist and look for lost cat postings. Even after you take him in, look for these. If it is a pet someone will consider it lost and post SOMETHING either online or posters looking for it. Be sure and ask for proof (picture or vaccination records).


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've checked all the local listings for a missing cat, even the facebook ones.

We brought it in today because it started to rain and felt sorry for him/her. Gave it some food and checked it for fleas (no fleas that I could see, so maybe it is somebody's?). He was not interested what so ever in my boys just hissed, My two stayed away but were very keen to see who the new guest was.

I know that was probably a really irresponsible thing to do. Haven't stopped thinking about it since we brought it in. It will be lifted no problem, it is VERY dirty though its coat feels kind of greasy? but seemed quite nervous to be inside and wanted back out immediately. so we let him/her back out.


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

I got in contact with a rescue who has a wildcat project to see if they could help or know what to do. Hopefully hear something back tomorrow morning.  Says they help with neutering and even placing a warm outdoor shelter for semi-feral/feral cats! So even if it cannot be outdoor it would still have a warm place to sleep away from the cold.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Any news on the little guy?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The cat doesn't sound feral and should be brought inside if you suspect it is homeless... missing posters would go up shortly if it's owned by anyone that cares. A friendly outdoor cat doesn't normally stay too friendly if it's left on its own for a long period of time, it has to learn to fend for itself and starts acting more like a feral cat.


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

We unfortunately have not see the cat since we brought him in that day. 

I was speaking to OH's grandparents and found out that there are several strays being fed down the road from us. I am guessing he is one of them. She was saying a while back two of the females got pregnant at the same time and had litters. She got the two females spayed but couldn't afford to get the rest done and contacted a shelter about it but they were not willing to help.

So it seems there is quite a large population of cats around my area, I hate to think it is owners moving and leaving their pets behind. How could you be so cruel?!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I had neighbors that did that. They were renting, a couple with a few kids. Hard to remember too many details, it was 10 years ago. I know they brought a couple of cats, and took those when they left. They also left a young adult female with her litter and another, older, litter of kittens.
The mommy and her litter were easy, mostly. The older kittens were wild. I found homes for most. I kept mommy, she died a few years ago from what's called Bobcat fever, I can't think of the clinical name. The first my vet had ever seen. I kept one of the older ones, he was a bobtail. Did a dash and got hit. My eyes are tearing thinking about it. I still have Mr Man and Tabitha, from Mommy's litter. I need to give them their own thread.
Dang, all I was going to do was agree that people can be horrible.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think my Mama cat was left by a neighbor who rented. All the facts seem to fit to it. They came back once and I asked her about it and she denied it vehemently. I don't believe her. And it sure looked like her cat!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If there are a large number of strays, it may be worth finding out if they are all spayed/neutered. Does your area have a Trap/Neuter/Return organization?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I live in a college town and my complex has the same problem at the end of every school year. 

Suddenly there are a handful of confused cats wandering around trying to figure out why they are outside, hungry, and alone. 

My complex has ..someone.. come in and trap and they take them over to the Humane Society (which is where most of them probably came from in the first place).

When I adopted Neelix, I chatted with the volunteer about that. She said they don't turn college students away, they do try to screen who they think will be a permanent home for the cats. 

Jeff, love the new signature!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

A friend of mine has a daughter at college in off site apts. The apt had mice and the landlord suggested she get a cat. She did. When I questioned the future of the cat as she wanted to get rid of it when she moved, I was told that they kept the cat. I hope so.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, I'm sure not all of them are like that. The nice girls who share my landing (across from me) adopted a cat last fall when school started. They arranged to keep the apartment during the summer (so as not to have to move and then move back again).

They are high school friends and they got the same summer job in their hometown. One works Monday - Wednesday and the other Thursday-Saturday. They stay with their parents and come back for the other to go home and work so someone is always home for the cat.

There are just as many good as bad out there..... the bad just make more of an impression and stick out more.


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

I did email a rescue who have the catch and release, but they never got back to me. I may try another one just to see what can be done. 

There is this white cat I have seen around, it looks dreadful  sickly eyes and rolled in a ball sleeping on someones car parking space. I know it gets fed as OH's grandparents told me their neighbour feeds it. But it doesn't look as if it is being properly taken care of.

I will be contacting another rescue and see if they can do anything about it, I'd really love to get it sorted before the winter months creep in on us, I can't bare thinking about them being out in the cold and wet.  I'd even accept it if they wanted to put a feral shelter in our back. 

I don't know what to think about this area really, a while back there had been cats being poisoned and others being tortured by children who were kicking them up the streets. I love all animals great and small, it kills me to know there are people who do such things to innocent animals who only want to be warm, fed and loved.


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

You'll never guess who showed up in my back today!

Yes, HE! is back! Let him in the kitchen and he enjoyed some lovely scratches under his chin. He looks like Milo, acts like Milo like he loves the same scratches! 

Fur still greasy and dirty and VERY thick, it is so thick it reminds me of a winter coat. Still very friendly happy little cat, purry meows and all. He looks older than my two but not really old if that makes sense? seems a bit bigger as well.

Going to guess he is the reason we found a dead bird in the back a couple months ago.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh thats good news he is back. I would guess the first time he came in he was just a little freaked and also didn't know if he could go back out. You know how cats hate to think they are trapped in any way. If you want him to become family, he sounds a good candidate and many ferals ( if he is not a stray) can adapt to being lovely house cats and family members. If that is the case, then I would set up a safe room and then follow the advice other posters have put and then also do intros to avoid problems. Its lovely to hear when people really care about these abandoned ones. It is a tough life for real ferals and so, very hard for abandoned fur babies.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Pawsx3 said:


> I did email a rescue who have the catch and release, but they never got back to me. I may try another one just to see what can be done.
> 
> There is this white cat I have seen around, it looks dreadful  sickly eyes and rolled in a ball sleeping on someones car parking space. I know it gets fed as OH's grandparents told me their neighbour feeds it. But it doesn't look as if it is being properly taken care of.
> 
> I'd even accept it if they wanted to put a feral shelter in our back.


You might ask those grandparents if you could have "that beautiful white cat". Say that you've always wanted a white cat. They'd probably jump at the chance to get rid of it. Bet they won't bring it in when it gets cold.:sad:

The rescue should have gotten a hold of you. A group in my area often has to turn rescues down because they are low on funds and/or just don't have anywhere to release them if nobody wants them back. They don't trap, neuter then just turn out anywhere. They need to know the cats have a place where they will receive care.
Knowing that you would be open if they need a place, might make the difference! Just be sure to say that up front.


----------

